# Pa Deer



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

This is my archery buck from last year. Shot him at eight step on the ground. Happy Happy Happy:beer:


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

being from wv all I can say is congrats, lots of character....but 8 steps is too close for me.
gave up bow hunting 20 years ago to persue them at extreme range with a rifle. to each his own
js


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice deer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice deer!! Congrats. 

Darin


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Nice Buck. Getting close to that time again!


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes it is. But I need to buy some more rage broadheads so i can kill some more big buck this year.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

GREAT lookin buck. Congrats.


----------

